# Your votes = dollars for a local golden rescue!



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Oddly enough, I received a copy of this email from a friend at work that knew I was a dog person. Turns out a fellow golden rescuer works with the same agency but in a neighboring state. She is affiliated with Grateful Goldens Rescue in Charleston, SC. This contest a great way for a golden rescue to earn some money. Its an easy way for all the golden lovers on the forum to give a helping hand. Thanks!!!!!

_Hey guys!_

_Sorry to bother you all, but I recently entered a competition on petfinder.com, a site which helps animal rescues list their available animals. The competition was for “The World’s Best Pet Parent”. Out of over 2,000 entries, I was picked for the top 50 finalists. If I win, $10,000 will be donated to Grateful Goldens Rescue, from where I got my new dog, Gabe. Although many of you know the story, for those who don’t, Gabe was found wandering around with a rope embedded in his neck. He was underweight and had heartworms. Chances are he wouldn’t be here if Grateful Goldens didn’t step up and take care of all of his treatments. He’s now fat and happy! I figured the least I could do was send in the story of my other dog, Razza to petfinder.com, and try to raise some money for this rescue group. _

_You can vote as many times as you want. However, the website seems to not like Internet Explorer. If you have a free minute at home and think to vote, you can either go to petfinder.com, click on “The World’s Best Pet Parent” competition, then the finalists, and I’m #34. Or, you can click on this link:_

_http://www.petfinder.com/best-pet-parent-contest/gallery/finalists?offset=32&limit=16&entry_index=1_

_Thank you guys so much!_


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just voted. Hope Liz wins.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I voted for her.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

I work with the Grateful Golden Rescue here in Savannah and voted for Liz as well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping this up!!
Have to find my Petfinder password and then I will vote for her!!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Thnaks. Not sure how long its going on but you can vote unlimited times. $10,000 goes a long, long way to help a lot of goldens in South Carolina and Georgia.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I voted again


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Liz is in Fourth place


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

BUMP

help a Golden Ret. Rescue-vote for them!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

How bizarre I've searched petfinder many times in my past. I even found my cat there - yet I've never known you needed a password! Too strange.

I've already voted a number of times, and will continue to do so. Just keep hitting the left and right arrows, you can keep voting for hours!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I voted for her too, will continue to do so in the days to come.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I voted, but it was not easy.

I will vote every day!!!!


----------

